# different problem in photos (strange stripe)



## mnadir (Jun 26, 2011)

another



















1 month ago there is nothing but now you can see in photos. 

firsts photos are %100 crop and senconds one are 150 sharpen and 100 detail in lightroom..

do you know what are they these stripe and how can I fix this.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 26, 2011)

Eh ?

I am missing something here ... what stripe ? where ?


----------



## analog.universe (Jun 26, 2011)

It looks like artifacts from the post-processing to me...   I'm not familiar with lightroom, so I don't know what those particular tools do, but I believe they are to blame.  Perhaps your values for them are too high?  Have you tried using unsharp mask to sharpen your photos?  (does lightroom have unsharp mask?)


----------



## mnadir (Jun 26, 2011)

look trough the second examples 1st photo, eyes white area.. you can see easily.. kind of a pixellation..


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 26, 2011)

mnadir said:


> look trough the second examples 1st photo, eyes white area.. you can see easily.. kind of a pixellation..



Yep, that happens when you sharpen too much.  It is also a side effect of saving.  My thoughts are you are over sharpening and then saving as a JPEG with too low a quality setting.  You might also be saving the file, editing the file, resaving the file, rediting, resaving, etc...Every time you save a JPEG, it gets compressed further and artificats like what you are seeing get amplified.


----------



## mnadir (Jun 26, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> mnadir said:
> 
> 
> > look trough the second examples 1st photo, eyes white area.. you can see easily.. kind of a pixellation..
> ...



1st's are original, there is no sharpen or any other editing, just original.. first eye photo is original, second one is edit version.. edit for show the stripe like labrinth.. 1 month ago there is no like this stripe..


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 26, 2011)

And how many times have you opened that image and resaved it in the last month?


----------



## mnadir (Jun 26, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> And how many times have you opened that image and resaved it in the last month?



I was referring to the other photos I took last month .. both of these photos by exporting the raw photo, I added again here ..

 trying to tell what is still not understood, the eyes are the second instance, the first part of the pixelation and white photograph of the eye have style lines, I'm talking about them, or loss of image quality or a few times with different recording grenlenme to mention that after the loss of quality ..

 pixelation that occurred during the first photograph of the eye more clearly demonstrate the value of the 150 to sharpen in the second photo I have 100 as the value of detail .. trying to learn something at the pixelation and white of the eye in the first picture ..


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 26, 2011)

If you are talking about the thousand of little black lines, that is caused by oversharpening.


----------

